# Inside Edition investigates pot-smoking skiers at Breckenridge



## Nick (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.insideedition.com/videos/2262-inside-edition-investigates-pot-smoking-skiers

I haven't finished watching the video yet but apparently they use this "smoke shack" out at Breckenridge as part of the story. I saw a post on Facebook that following this report this shack was destroyed, but I can't confirm that. 

http://www.insideedition.com/investigative/7799-inside-edition-investigates-pot-smoking-skiers



> We placed hidden cameras inside and discovered people streaming in and out all day, almost every one of them for one reason only: to get high.
> 
> Our cameras captured one skier take puff after puff after puff.  An Inside Edition producer caught up with him before he took off down the mountain, “You were smoking nonstop up there. Are you safe to ski down the mountain?”
> 
> “Absolutely,” said the skier.  “I'm 100% safe to ski.”


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2014)

that happpens i am shicked lol.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 25, 2014)

I saw that on unofficial networks the other day. I'm not for or against pot, but their "reporting" methods really pissed me off. Correlation does not necessarily imply causation! If they really wanted to make a case, I'd like to see a baseline, that is, them snowboarding while sober. I mean they could've not been very good and careless to begin with


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I saw that on unofficial networks the other day. I'm not for or against pot, but their "reporting" methods really pissed me off. Correlation does not necessarily imply causation! If they really wanted to make a case, I'd like to see a baseline, that is, them snowboarding while sober. I mean they could've not been very good and careless to begin with



Yeah, inside edition is designed to "incite the masses" by using media trickery and emotional editing. I find it completely lame also. Most of the time, I'm sure it's not all wrong, but still.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2014)

It would be a shame if they did destroy that hut...quite an engineering marvel.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if Inside Edition ever goes in the bar to track people who drink and then slide.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder where that hut is anyways


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 25, 2014)

That is the most complex smoke Shack I have ever seen.  I mean there are windows, LOL

Who says pot makes you lazy...

And my response to that article can be seen in the follow video clip


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 25, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That is the most complex smoke Shack I have ever seen.  I mean there are windows, LOL
> 
> Who says pot makes you lazy...
> 
> And my response to that article can be seen in the follow video clip



ha!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2014)

Next up: Coopers at Killington.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 25, 2014)

I mean come on...People will toke one anywhere in the woods.They certainly don't need a building.For 15 years the old shack at the top of Mittersill served the same purpose and looked about the same condition.Me,I'd rather be in the woods than confined in building.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so out of it I didn't even realize smoking cabins were a thang.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2014)

Well those two tools who smoked up to prove how well they could ride stoned certainly didn't help the cause. They really suck at riding and they are dangerous on the hill. I doubt they ride any better without a buzz. I am 100% sure they are idiots either way.

I don't usually ski stoned because it makes me a bit nervous about falling and I'm generally not as aggressive or confident. That's just my preference though, I smoke pretty much every night otherwise.

That is a sweet shack though. Never seen anything like it.

Also, F**k Inside Edition for pulling this sneaky, intrusive, invasive narc-y stunt.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 25, 2014)

Most media is terrible and I pay little attention. As for getting high, its not for me, never really was. I get my highs from a 20' kicker! I dont think anyone should be on the mountain inebriated whether from smoking, drinking or whatever your drug of choice happens to be. I have nothing against pot, I dont care if its legal or not but dont bring it around me, my house or my car. I dont drink until im done skiing for the day. If you have the mountain to yourself, do what you want. While my friends, myself, kids and other people are present that you can hurt from your poor life choices, be responsible and wait until the end of the day. Crash into me by mistake and I will understand that accidents happen. If you are under the influence you are getting a tow down the mountain from the ski patrol.....


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't really mind assumign you know your limits. In Europe, they have ski-up bars that you can get a beer or a schnapps. It's awesome. But, you do need to have self control and understand your limits. When you are tired at the end of a long day, a schnapps and some steep technical pitches isn't a great idea. But this is when groomers aren't boring hahaha


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well those two tools who smoked up to prove how well they could ride stoned certainly didn't help the cause. They really suck at riding and they are dangerous on the hill. I doubt they ride any better without a buzz. I am 100% sure they are idiots either way.



I'm 99% sure those guys were paid actors for the sake of that story.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2014)

JimG. said:


> It would be a shame if they did destroy that hut...quite an engineering marvel.



right?

That thing looks like the playboy mansion compared to the log lean-to in the woods at Crotched.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2014)

"If I say this beach is safe to surf, this beach is safe to surf."

in all seriousness, I think there is a lot less inebriated skiing then there was in the 60-80s.  back then, I get the sense that everyone was drinking and skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Most media is terrible and I pay little attention. As for getting high, its not for me, never really was. I get my highs from a 20' kicker! I dont think anyone should be on the mountain inebriated whether from smoking, drinking or whatever your drug of choice happens to be. I have nothing against pot, I dont care if its legal or not but dont bring it around me, my house or my car. I dont drink until im done skiing for the day. If you have the mountain to yourself, do what you want. While my friends, myself, kids and other people are present that you can hurt from your poor life choices, be responsible and wait until the end of the day. Crash into me by mistake and I will understand that accidents happen. If you are under the influence you are getting a tow down the mountain from the ski patrol.....



woah, lighten up Francis.  

It's obviously uncool to be so impaired that you cause an accident, no matter what you're doing in life.  But, to respond to such a person with violence?  yeah, maybe it's you who could use a little doobie.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm 99% sure those guys were paid actors for the sake of that story.



"Here's 20 bucks. Now we're going to need you to almost crash into that little girl down there."

I don't put it past them for a minute.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> right?
> 
> That thing looks like the playboy mansion compared to the log lean-to in the woods at Crotched.



Oh no you didn't!  I can already see Inside Edition's East Coast follow-up story and the resulting demolition.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2014)

It's truly a devastating problem gripping bucolic southwestern NH by the throat


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if that hut is out of bounds?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Most media is terrible and I pay little attention. As for getting high, its not for me, never really was. I get my highs from a 20' kicker! I dont think anyone should be on the mountain inebriated whether from smoking, drinking or whatever your drug of choice happens to be. I have nothing against pot, I dont care if its legal or not but dont bring it around me, my house or my car. I dont drink until im done skiing for the day. If you have the mountain to yourself, do what you want. While my friends, myself, kids and other people are present that you can hurt from your poor life choices, be responsible and wait until the end of the day.



Agreed.


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 25, 2014)

Everyone now look up at your next ski lift/chair or Gondola. I mean you never ever ever see any smoking or drinking on the ride up. Noooo Never. Now for the question on riding blitzed. I am more in fear of a drunk skier/boarder then a high one. By alot


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2014)

Am I sensing a double standard here? It's common for people to have a beer or two in the afternoon and continue skiing. I don't see them taking any flack. It's generally accepted that pot causes less loss of motor coordination compared to alcohol. It is also less prone to lead to bad judgement.

So I think if we can accept that people can ski on a couple beers than we should accept that they can ski on a couple puffs.

I would also say people should not be skiing/riding after more than 2-3 beers depending on the person and the amount of cannabis would depend greatly on the person's tolerance. Personally I can usually smoke a few hits before any substantial effects take place.

I don't yet have kids so my attitude may change down the road, but I would have to apply that evenly to any substance which can inebriate.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> *Am I sensing a double standard here?*



If you are, it's in your own mind given nobody in this thread to date has claimed it's okay to ski drunk.


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 25, 2014)

2 or 3 beers. try 6-8 if not more. I watch 2 or 3 drinks in 45 minutes at a lot of the ski bars plus they have a wine sack. Many camelbacks on mountain don't have water or juice in them. Honestly my pocket usually has a water bottle in it that is anything but water.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with tuna...paid amateurs....idiots probably did it for their 15 minutes.

I smoke and ski, never more than a few tokes at a time, but do almost daily. Today I puffed on hash and skied chair ten and guess what? I didn't crash or take anybody out. It affects different people different ways. If anything I ski/drive safer as it mellows me out and slows me down. This is not the case with alcohol


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 25, 2014)

Every Snow mountain in the US, Right this second!!  Wishes they could sell 2 or 3 times their total beer,wine,hard-alcohol they are selling right now. Just as they also know a lot of skiiers and boarders smoke and just want it on the DOWN LOW.Those two boarders crashed mostly cause they were trying to show off, I watched it twice. Then cause they are Idots. The smoking would be the last factor in my books. Take that Ms. New lady.


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 25, 2014)

If anything those 2 last guys were Idots that like to toke. they give toking a bad name. Some people I ride with smoke and they are no different before of after with their crashing. Those two boarders crashed mostly cause they were trying to show off, I watched it twice. Then cause they are Idots. The smoking would be the last factor in my books.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 25, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Those two boarders crashed mostly cause they were trying to show off, I watched it twice. Then cause they are Idots. The smoking would be the last factor in my books.



Or because they were trying to hotdog it for the camera. I'd like to see if they acted the same way with a hidden camera. But that wouldn't support the story would it?


----------



## ceo (Feb 25, 2014)

I had the misfortune of seeing that segment while stuck in a place with a TV I couldn't turn off. Watching that thing killed more of my brain cells than all of the dope I have ever smoked (which admittedly isn't a huge amount). As if I needed a reminder why I got rid of my TV over a decade ago and have never missed it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you are, it's in your own mind given nobody in this thread to date has claimed it's okay to ski drunk.



Skiing "drunk" is different than skiing after drinking a couple beers. Just like skiing "stoned out of your mind" is different than skiing "after a toke or two and now feeling very fresh indeed".

What I think we should be condemning is a certain level of intoxication, irrelevant of the substance consumed. If you don't like substance A. vs substance B., that's your preference. But let's not pretend that it's not possible for the majority of psychoactive substances to be consumed in minute quantities with minor effects.

In other words I'd rather be skiing around a bunch of people on 45 micrograms of LSD (a very small but noticeable dose) than having just consumed three cocktails at the bar for lunch.

I'm not saying skiing intoxicated at all is good.. because skiing is dangerous enough already.. but when it comes to pot vs. alcohol on the slopes in terms of safety, I think it's a clear cut case just like operating a motor vehicle. Stoned is simply safer for most people.

Benedict this rant isn't directed at you I'm just speaking my mind and your comment provided the launching point for that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> *What I think we should be condemning is a certain level of intoxication, irrelevant of the substance consumed.*



Again..........which is exactly what was/is occurring in this thread.  

Everyone here is in complete agreement.  Harmony.  Stars & moon align.



bdfreetuna said:


> *Benedict this rant isn't directed at you I'm just speaking my mind and your comment provided the launching point* for that.



And it shouldn't be directed at me, given I'm not saying what you're suggesting...........and again...... neither is _ANYONE_ (literally, not a single poster) thus far in this entire thread.

You seem to want to have a boxing match on that subject, when the reality is there's nobody to have that fight with in this thread.


----------



## mulva (Feb 25, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Skiing "drunk" is different than skiing after drinking a couple beers. Just like skiing "stoned out of your mind" is different than skiing "after a toke or two and now feeling very fresh indeed".
> 
> What I think we should be condemning is a certain level of intoxication, irrelevant of the substance consumed. If you don't like substance A. vs substance B., that's your preference. But let's not pretend that it's not possible for the majority of psychoactive substances to be consumed in minute quantities with minor effects.
> 
> ...



This is what I came here to say basically.  There's a point where it makes no sense to go further and it's usually just one or two beers at lunch for me but I normally just apres.  I get a way better buzz off of skiing the s#!t out of the mountain anyway.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Again..........which is exactly what was/is occurring in this thread.
> 
> Everyone here is in complete agreement.  Harmony.  Stars & moon align.
> 
> ...



I could be trolling this thread without even doing it intentionally. I think you have me convinced. Backing down from my soap box.. it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 26, 2014)

The problem is when some irresponsible person decides to get smashed then hit the mountain. Personally I could never drink until I'm off the mountain and gotten something in my stomach. Alcohol doesn't agree with me on an empty stomach. I stopped smoking when I was 19 as well. Not my bag.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 26, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> I stopped smoking when I was 19 as well. Not my bag.


Haha.Just the other guys bag?:grin:


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 26, 2014)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fa6_1393222990


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fa6_1393222990



oh wow!


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fa6_1393222990



Boom! Well that's gone!


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you piece of shit inside Edition. Thank you whoever took the news there. No joke YOU BOTH SUCK. That cabin stood for years now your shitty work had destroyed a loved place. Screw you dirtbags. Hope a snow cat runs you over


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 26, 2014)

What's really stupid is how they corelate taking "puff after puff after puff" to taking drink after drink after drink.  You can really only get so high.  If you have good weed, taking 2 good hits will put you in about the same state as taking 10.  It's not like alcohol where you just get more and more effed up.  Riding high is like driving high, people are often more cautious, take fewer risks, and tend to over estimate their speed which slows them down.  Also, a seasoned smoker is not as affected as someone who rarely smokes or has never because they are not used to the sensation.  People with no experience that try to speak about pot just end up sounding like complete asses.  They make a ton of assumptions that are often way off base.  Screw these "reporters" and their not so hidden agenda.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like someone high up in management at Breck or VR was thoroughly embarrassed by that report, and that was their knee-jerk reaction, to blow it up. I have no idea where that cabin is, or if it's even in bounds, but they better rope that area off now, because I don't think falling on a bunch of rusty nails and having to get a tetanus shot is part of the "inherit risks" of skiing


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 26, 2014)

MidnightJester said:


> Thank you piece of shit inside Edition. Thank you whoever took the news there. No joke YOU BOTH SUCK. That cabin stood for years now your shitty work had destroyed a loved place. Screw you dirtbags. Hope a snow cat runs you over



This times infinity...those asshats have some serious bad karma coming their way


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 26, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fa6_1393222990



So you blow up a cabin that people use to discretely partake and litter the forest floor?  Meanwhile there appear to me to be a great set of trees all around that one could easily slide behind and fire up.  Make any sense?  How many guests even knew it was there?  I understand not wanting it smoked out in public but really?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 26, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering where is WAS  

+39° 27' 21.00", -106° 4' 33.00"

Looks like it was actually blow up 2 or 3 days ago based on the reddit posts.


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I guess people will go to the other shacks!  That was dumb!

Other Shacks and former Leo's Smoke Shack


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well I guess people will go to the other shacks!  That was dumb!
> 
> Other Shacks and former Leo's Smoke Shack


Until they go kablam as well. Ski patrol must be fun out there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

OK, this is going to  but here goes.  I'm admittedly straight laced and never have smoked pot.  In college I thought it reeked and was just plain dumb.  Sorry.  My wife more than makes up for me...she was a Phish head and did all that.  

So I watched the report and laughed my ass off at some of the segments.  Personally I go to ski to get outside, not to spend hours smoking or drinking.  I guess it is just not my thing.  

And while I know that there is a lot of anger about Inside Edition, and I can't really comment on what they did or did not do with the story, I think there is some truth as to this "new" problem.  They reported what they saw.  It's pretty widely known that marijuana, like alcohol, can impair your thought process and motor skills.  Granted we don't know what those guys look like when sober, it seems pretty clear to me that they are riding and acting impaired.  Would you want that on the slopes?  Not me.  

Now I know that people here are going to say that these guys were amateurs, lightweights, or whatever and that others can "handle their pot" like folks say that they can drink responsibly.  Both impair you and your judgment.  Once you start, you may not do what you intended.  It just happens.  I personally drink but I don't get wasted.  I have one or two.  But some just can't do that because of their predisposition, peer pressure, whatever.   

I think that, unfortunately, there are now going to be more folks behind the wheel of a car or on the slopes impaired and I think it is not a great thing.  Sorry to be the 1950's Dad in here, but it is just plain dumb.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Stirring the pot is fine! Breck was going to get flack by "allowing" the activity so they had to do something. Why not blow it to hell? 

I wont shed a tear for a hippie who needs to find another place to toke up.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> What's really stupid is how they corelate taking "puff after puff after puff" to taking drink after drink after drink.  You can really only get so high.  If you have good weed, taking 2 good hits will put you in about the same state as taking 10.  It's not like alcohol where you just get more and more effed up.  Riding high is like driving high, people are often more cautious, take fewer risks, and tend to over estimate their speed which slows them down.  Also, a seasoned smoker is not as affected as someone who rarely smokes or has never because they are not used to the sensation.  People with no experience that try to speak about pot just end up sounding like complete asses.  They make a ton of assumptions that are often way off base.  Screw these "reporters" and their not so hidden agenda.



This is well said.

Smoking OR Drinking in excess and skiing is stupid. I saw a guy earlier this season at Killington...the guy was so wasted he couldn't stand up! It was embarrassing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Now I know that people here are going to say that these guys were amateurs, lightweights, or whatever and that others can "handle their pot" like folks say that they can drink responsibly.  Both impair you and your judgment.  Once you start, you may not do what you intended.  It just happens.  I personally drink but I don't get wasted.  I have one or two.  But some just can't do that because of their predisposition, peer pressure, whatever.
> 
> I think that, unfortunately, there are now going to be more folks behind the wheel of a car or on the slopes impaired and I think it is not a great thing.  Sorry to be the 1950's Dad in here, but it is just plain dumb.



Here here.  Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Stirring the pot is fine! Breck was going to get flack by "allowing" the activity so they had to do something. Why not blow it to hell?



Better than arresting people I guess.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2014)

I also don't smoke other than a very short handful of times in high school. Never in college. 

That said, I don't have a problem with people that like it. Leave the building alone. 

What was the point of literally exploding the building?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Stirring the pot is fine! Breck was going to get flack by "allowing" the activity so they had to do something. Why not blow it to hell?
> 
> I wont shed a tear for a hippie who needs to find another place to toke up.



I saw on UN that the Forest Service did the demo.


----------



## timm (Feb 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Riding high is like driving high, people are often more cautious, take fewer risks, and tend to over estimate their speed which slows them down.




This basic assertion, that being high somehow makes you SAFER, has been made a couple times in this thread and it is absurd. 

Just like with alcohol there is a difference been imbibing and being intoxicated but being "high" is being intoxicated plain and simple.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 26, 2014)

@CREX,
Very well said 





> What's really stupid is how they corelate taking "puff after puff after puff" to taking drink after drink after drink. You can really only get so high. If you have good weed, taking 2 good hits will put you in about the same state as taking 10. It's not like alcohol where you just get more and more effed up. Riding high is like driving high, people are often more cautious, take fewer risks, and tend to over estimate their speed which slows them down. Also, a seasoned smoker is not as affected as someone who rarely smokes or has never because they are not used to the sensation. People with no experience that try to speak about pot just end up sounding like complete asses. They make a ton of assumptions that are often way off base. Screw these "reporters" and their not so hidden agenda.



I am an avid smoker on the hill, and I feel that it controls me in a way to relax and be calm.  When I am sober I am fucking crazy!!


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I saw on UN that the Forest Service did the demo.



Exactly the point I was going to bring up...

Breckenridge exists within the White River National Forest. From what I could find and understand the construction of a permanent structure is illegal within the National Forest and I will assume no permit was given for it... Therefore this was an illegal structure that they have every right to demolish, along with rest of them. Nothing left to argue.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Exactly the point I was going to bring up...
> 
> Breckenridge exists within the White River National Forest. From what I could find and understand the construction of a permanent structure is illegal within the National Forest and I will assume no permit was given for it... Therefore this was an illegal structure that they have every right to demolish, along with rest of them. Nothing left to argue.



Was it something that they jerry-rigged?  It almost looks like a historic structure.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

timm said:


> This basic assertion, that being high somehow makes you SAFER, has been made a couple times in this thread and it is absurd.
> 
> Just like with alcohol there is a difference been imbibing and being intoxicated but being "high" is being intoxicated plain and simple.



Yeah I agree.  I generally have no problem with folks smoking so long as it does not impact me.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Was it something that they jerry-rigged?  It almost looks like a historic structure.



It does look old, but that is no guarantee of being declared historic (and protections with it).


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 26, 2014)

timm said:


> This basic assertion, that being high somehow makes you SAFER, has been made a couple times in this thread and it is absurd.
> 
> Just like with alcohol there is a difference been imbibing and being intoxicated but being "high" is being intoxicated plain and simple.



My comment wasn't just my opinion.  It's been backed up by a number of studies.  Just recently a police chief in Mass was quoted as saying pretty much what I said.  I'm not saying people don't do dumb things when high, but the things they do are much different than people who are drunk.  Drunk people overestimate their skills, lose their inhabitions, and take unnecessary risks.  High (on marijuana) people do things like stop at green lights and drive far under the speed limit.

So I'm going to assume you are another of those inexperienced people I was talking about.  Allow me to explain.  Being high is not necessarily being intoxicated.  It doesn't work like alcohol.  With booze, you get more and more impaired as you drink.  You don't get higher and higher as you smoke.  You will get high off 2 hits or 20 and the difference is usually pretty minimal. The difference really is in the person.  A guy who smokes all the time will not be nearly as impaired from X amount of pot as a newby will from the same amount.  Also, the initial 20-30 minutes of a high is much more intense than the next 2 or 3 hours.  My point is that you can not make a comparison between alcohol and marijuana because they are far to different in their effect.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Stirring the pot is fine! Breck was going to get flack by "allowing" the activity so they had to do something. Why not blow it to hell?
> 
> I wont shed a tear for a hippie who needs to find another place to toke up.



Cool, take em all down and we'll just fire it up on the gondy...I'm sure you and your family will love the smell.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 26, 2014)

I like how this story tries to give them impression that people smoking while skiing/riding is a brand new thing since pot was legalized in Colorado</sarcasm>


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I like how this story tries to give them impression that people smoking while skiing/riding is a brand new thing since pot was legalized in Colorado</sarcasm>



I have never seen anyone doing one hitters on a chair lift and I have never been in a Gondola that smelled Mary Jane, nope must be something new!

The shacks were just for socialization and slight of hand!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I like how this story tries to give them impression that people smoking while skiing/riding is a brand new thing since pot was legalized in Colorado</sarcasm>



Yeah, im pretty sure you could scrape the walls at the rockhouse in Loveland and get high on he resin lol


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> My comment wasn't just my opinion.  It's been backed up by a number of studies.  Just recently a police chief in Mass was quoted as saying pretty much what I said.  I'm not saying people don't do dumb things when high, but the things they do are much different than people who are drunk.  Drunk people overestimate their skills, lose their inhabitions, and take unnecessary risks.  High (on marijuana) people do things like stop at green lights and drive far under the speed limit.
> 
> So I'm going to assume you are another of those inexperienced people I was talking about.  Allow me to explain.  Being high is not necessarily being intoxicated.  It doesn't work like alcohol.  With booze, you get more and more impaired as you drink.  You don't get higher and higher as you smoke.  You will get high off 2 hits or 20 and the difference is usually pretty minimal. The difference really is in the person.  A guy who smokes all the time will not be nearly as impaired from X amount of pot as a newby will from the same amount.  Also, the initial 20-30 minutes of a high is much more intense than the next 2 or 3 hours.  My point is that you can not make a comparison between alcohol and marijuana because they are far to different in their effect.



Yeah but marijuana and alcohol both impair you and your judgment.  Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## mulva (Feb 26, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fa6_1393222990



I guess it's totally impossible now to toke at Breck hahahahahahaha!!!!  That was really pointless destruction.  So instead of peeps smoking discretely away from my kids, I have to explain why the gondy smells like Mr. Eric's house from next door!


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> The shacks were just for socialization and slight of hand!



:lol: 

Secret skiing magic club?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah but marijuana and alcohol both impair you and your judgment.  Sorry, but it's the truth.



Yeah, but the ski areas make a TON of money selling booze. I'll admit that both impair the user but In my personal experience booze is FAR more dangerous...I'll rarely drink more than one and ski. As a somewhat regular smoker (more vaper these days) It has much less effect. The same could not be said for someone who rarely smokes, everyone is different.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

Also, If you're a drinker, even a casual one and argue against weed being legal then in my eyes you lack the ability to think rationally or even form your own decisions. I mean really, what's the argument? There is no argument....


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Yeah, but the ski areas make a TON of money selling booze. I'll admit that both impair the user but In my personal experience booze is FAR more dangerous...I'll rarely drink more than one and ski. As a somewhat regular smoker (more vaper these days) It has much less effect. The same could not be said for someone who rarely smokes, everyone is different.



They both impair though.  

And as to why there is a push to legalize marijuana, I'd say that most of the impetus behind legalizing (small) amounts of marijuana came from the fact that many taxpayers don't want to pay to prosecute or imprison folks for mere possession.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

SAM news release on the subject:

http://www.saminfo.com/news/vail-resorts-forest-service-demolish-pot-shacks


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> I have never seen anyone doing one hitters on a chair lift and I have never been in a Gondola that smelled Mary Jane, nope must be something new!
> 
> The shacks were just for socialization and slight of hand!



edit: nevermind I missed the sarcasm.

See? I guess marijuana does cause impairment


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2014)

pot makes skikng and anything i like more fun. i have lots more controll when on Pot then drinking or any other substance.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 26, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> pot makes skikng and anything i like more fun. i have lots more controll when on Pot then drinking or any other substance.



I didn't know you smoked!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 26, 2014)

Nick said:


> View attachment 11434
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finished watching the video yet but apparently they use this "smoke shack" out at Breckenridge as part of the story. I saw a post on Facebook that following this report this shack was destroyed, but I can't confirm that.



Inside Edition showed footage of the shack being blown up on tonight's show


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

http://fox13now.com/2014/02/26/igloo-hidden-on-u-of-u-campus-allegedly-hosted-illegal-activity/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> *
> And as to why there is a push to legalize marijuana, I'd say that most of the impetus behind legalizing (small) amounts of marijuana came from the fact that many taxpayers don't want to pay to prosecute or imprison folks* for mere possession.



I'd say that most of the impetus behind legalizing marijuana came from the fact government officials realized they could extract a ****load of money from many taxpayers.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'd say that most of the impetus behind legalizing marijuana came from the fact government officials realized they could extract a ****load of money from many taxpayers.



I'd be ok paying tax on it if it meant I could do it anywhere in the US without being a criminal. As it is now Most people pay several middlemen or worse yet organized crime...cartels. Weed is not expensive to grow unless its the best of the best.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Yeah, but the ski areas make a TON of money selling booze. I'll admit that both impair the user but In my personal experience booze is FAR more dangerous...I'll rarely drink more than one and ski. As a somewhat regular smoker (more vaper these days) It has much less effect. The same could not be said for someone who rarely smokes, everyone is different.



+1

Comparing the level of impairment with Pot and Alcohol is pretty ignorant IMO.  Not in the same class of drug in regards to motor function or even cognitive ability.  

There are hundreds of thousands if not millions of Americans on opiate regiments for pain management.  Many of these people aren't wastiods on the couch.  They work, drive cars and I'm sure many go skiing.  This is all perfectly acceptable in society because the FDA says it's okay (within reason, depending on dose).  

If you think a couple of tokes of marijuana makes someone more dangerous than the millions of opiate users in their daily lives......you need to do a bit of research.  If you think marijuana impairment remotely compares with alcohol, then I'd say you're quite ignorant.

My wife uses marijuana medicinally a few times a day due to digestive issues that every form of modern big pharma medicine we could find and try over 5 years of doctor consultation and thousands of dollars spent couldn't help with.  Marijuana has been the only thing that has worked with her without side effects and allows her to live a productive life in comfort.  Not one of you would know it conversing with her.  She's got a great job in banking and is sharper than a tack all day long.  You'd never think, "wow, what a burn out stoner."  

That's what makes stories like this one from the Inside Edition such BS.  It's negative propaganda against a largely benign drug.  Thankfully the tide is turning.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 26, 2014)

I think one major issue though that can't be overlooked now is that colorado is associated with legal weed on some levels. So when ski tourists come to CO, and they've never smoked pot, they are gonna try it. On the slopes. And maybe they'll be fine. Or maybe they'll be so freakin' high they'll lie down and sleep. In the woods. Or the middle of the trail. Who knows? 

I have gotten stuck behind a driver on I-70 going 35 mph in the middle lane on a sunny day with no snow whatsoever on the road.

Just like when people go to Las Vegas and think they can drink anytime and anywhere they want, CO tourists might think they same without even knowing the effect it will have on them. Wouldn't be surprised if the CO weed law changed in the future to say that only CO residents with a valid ID can buy weed.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think one major issue though that can't be overlooked now is that colorado is associated with legal weed on some levels. So when ski tourists come to CO, and they've never smoked pot, they are gonna try it. On the slopes. And maybe they'll be fine. Or maybe they'll be so freakin' high they'll lie down and sleep. In the woods. Or the middle of the trail. Who knows?
> 
> I have gotten stuck behind a driver on I-70 going 35 mph in the middle lane on a sunny day with no snow whatsoever on the road.
> 
> Just like when people go to Las Vegas and think they can drink anytime and anywhere they want, CO tourists might think they same without even knowing the effect it will have on them. Wouldn't be surprised if the CO weed law changed in the future to say that only CO residents with a valid ID can buy weed.



To be fair, I-70 would be a junk show if everyone was stone sober, that road sucks the big one!

I can see all the weed tourist being kind of annoying though, I see your point there. Hopefully someday this will be old news and everyone will have the freedom to walk into a store and purchase. Also then maybe the stoner culture will go away because honestly there's really nothing edgy about hitting a one hitter....

Until then this will be a media frenzy in the coming years.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My wife uses marijuana medicinally a few times a day due to digestive issues that every form of modern big pharma medicine we could find and try over 5 years of doctor consultation and thousands of dollars spent couldn't help with.  Marijuana has been the only thing that has worked with her without side effects and allows her to live a productive life in comfort.  Not one of you would know it conversing with her.  She's got a great job in banking and is sharper than a tack all day long.  You'd never think, "wow, what a burn out stoner."



Why not just take Marinol?   You get the same medical marijuana benefits without getting high.

Also, there's an Israeli company that's working on genetically engineered marijuana plants that wont make you high. I dont think it's on the market yet, but IIRC, they're close.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why not just take Marinol?   You get the same medical marijuana benefits without getting high.



Rite Aid was outta stock.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'd say that most of the impetus behind legalizing marijuana came from the fact government officials realized they could extract a ****load of money from many taxpayers.



That too.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

Reasons to avoid marinol are they are big pharmas synthetic concoction made to replicate thc. It can in fact get you high as a kite, varies from user to user. Also its quite a bit more money than weed. Pot grows in the ground, is natural and effective for lots of different things, why bother reproducing a good thing? 

A normal user can take what they need via edible, vaping or smoking and usually function just fine


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 26, 2014)

JimG. said:


> It would be a shame if they did destroy that hut...quite an engineering marvel.



You sir, are psychic (4th reply of thread)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why not just take Marinol?   You get the same medical marijuana benefits without getting high.
> 
> Also, there's an Israeli company that's working on genetically engineered mari
> 
> uana plants that wont make you high. I dont think it's on the market yet, but IIRC, they're close.


e

The stuff does not work to good. Plant for much better then what crappy RX company did to the plant.


i have more confidence when on MJ their fore i ski do things and drive better when i am enjoying mj. NO rrsson wgy still ielegal money DEA   MONEY JAILS. 


As for being it all about the user just like drinking.


To ansser the questiin on driving 30 MPH on highway the guy coupd have been ubdr influence of a milloion different things or tired.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> e
> 
> The stuff does not work to good. Plant for much better then what crappy RX company did to the plant.
> 
> ...



That post right there is all you need to know....

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That post right there is all you need to know....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



+1. haha. 

Sometimes I skim Scotty's posts and get the gist of what he is saying. But sometimes I very deliberately read it exactly as it is typed on the screen. 

That could almost be a drinking game.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> So when ski tourists come to CO, and they've never smoked pot, they are gonna try it. On the slopes.



I don't think it's like when you used to be able to go to Amsterdam and buy psilocybe cubensis mushrooms in a head shop.

Cannabis isn't exactly hard to find in America and increasingly large numbers of people have been smoking it regardless of its local or federal legality.

I suspect the amount of people who smoke pot for the first time in CO just because it became legal is pretty low. And these few people would have smoked it for their first time sooner or later anyway. Now take that already small number and extrapolate it to the ski slopes, and I think what we have is a "non-issue".

That's my hunch anyway.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 27, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> I think what we have is a "non-issue".



Nailed it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 27, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That post right there is all you need to know....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



 +1


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm fairly certain anyone going to CO and trying pot for the first time is not going to do so on a ski slope.  Most people want to be in a safe comfortable place when they try a mind altering substance.  

DHS, I'm guessing your wife has Crohn's or Colitis?  My ex has Crohn's and is on Humira.  I tried to get her to give pot a shot but she was always against it, even though she never tried it.  Didn't make sense to me, Humira has incredibly dangerous potential side effects and makes you have next to zero immune system.  Why not try something natural that has been proven effective by so many other sufferers.

To reply to earlier replies to my post: I'm not saying pot doesn't impair you, only that compared to alcohol it is a much different, and lower level of impairment.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2014)

Honestly, how many people do you think would smoke for the first time because it becomes legal?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> Honestly, how many people do you think would smoke for the first time because it becomes legal?



The majority (just my personal opinion)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 27, 2014)

I find it "funny", for lack of a better word that they sell ski jackets with bottle openers on them now


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 27, 2014)

i would bet most of what i have that the entire inside edition segment was a set up, complete with fake 'stoners', funded by an organization that has a vested interest in maintaining the failed prohibition of cannabis...it is idiotic beyond belief

and all the nanny staters should be rallying to dynamite all the bars next...alcohol is, by any objective metric, a MUCH more dangerous substance


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> Honestly, how many people do you think would smoke for the first time because it becomes legal?



Look at Portugal, where most common recreational drugs were decriminalized a decade ago. Since then, according to Forbes, "drug abuse is down by 50%".

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...lization-drug-abuse-down-by-half-in-portugal/ 

SkiNEwhere ... what you are saying seems suggest that most people who don't already smoke pot, would prefer to do so if it were only for the issue of legality.

What my observations of life lead me to believe is that most people who like to smoke pot are already doing so.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 27, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Look at Portugal, where most common recreational drugs were decriminalized a decade ago. Since then, according to Forbes, "drug abuse is down by 50%".
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...lization-drug-abuse-down-by-half-in-portugal/
> 
> ...



+1

i cant imagine there is anyone who hasnt smoked pot because it is "illegal"


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 27, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Look at Portugal, where most common recreational drugs were decriminalized a decade ago. Since then, according to Forbes, "drug abuse is down by 50%".
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...lization-drug-abuse-down-by-half-in-portugal/
> 
> SkiNEwhere ... what you are saying seems suggest that most people who don't already smoke pot, would prefer to do so if it were only for the issue of legality.



Not prefer, but be at least curious to experiment with it or try it once if it were legal


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think one major issue though that can't be overlooked now is that colorado is associated with legal weed on some levels. So when ski tourists come to CO, and they've never smoked pot, they are gonna try it.



I don't think this is all that true. Maybe a few first-timers will try it.  But I think it's definitely true that people who already like to smoke will give greater consideration to CO as a ski destination over other places.  It's absolutely true for me. On my last few trips I've chosen UT over CO based on weighing all the factors.  But now I may be back to choosing CO.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I don't think this is all that true. Maybe a few first-timers will try it.  But I think it's definitely true that people who already like to smoke will give greater consideration to CO as a ski destination over other places.  It's absolutely true for me. On my last few trips I've chosen UT over CO based on weighing all the factors.  But now I may be back to choosing CO.



I haven't read the whole thread, but a bunch of stoners cant afford legal weed currently. 150 a quarter in Crested Butte!


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 27, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but a bunch of stoners cant afford legal weed currently. 150 a quarter in Crested Butte!



Wow, that's some horrible shopping skills. Are they buying at ski resort cafeterias or something? That's about 4x the average.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not prefer, but be at least curious to experiment with it or try it once if it were legal



lol..... skier demographics shows the participant are the tail end of baby boomers generation or so. That puts them in the sweet spot of the drug culture. So we're not talking about trying something new.... its more like going down memory lane.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Wow, that's some horrible shopping skills. Are they buying at ski resort cafeterias or something? That's about 4x the average.



Don't confuse medical prices with retail, medical down in CB was only like 65 bucks for the same amount. I suspect being the only game within a 3 hour drive didn't help the prices I paid in CB. There was only one retail spot open in the town, so they had the market cornered.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but a bunch of stoners cant afford legal weed currently. 150 a quarter in Crested Butte!



That's what it will cost on Stowe access road in 2 to 4 years.

Hopefully these absurd legal weed prices I've been hearing don't drive up the price of black market (now grey market in some places) ganja.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> That's what it will cost on Stowe access road in 2 to 4 years.
> 
> Hopefully these absurd legal weed prices I've been hearing don't drive up the price of black market (now grey market in some places) ganja.



You can't buy weed in Stowe.  Everyone grows there own.  Its probably the most pot friendly town Ive ever resided in.  Even more so than Burlington


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 27, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but a bunch of stoners cant afford legal weed currently. 150 a quarter in Crested Butte!



So what's "normal" "market price"?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 27, 2014)

Press release

_BROOMFIELD, Colo. – Feb. 26, 2014 – Vail Resorts and  the U.S. Forest Service (USFS) have confirmed that a number of  structures associated with prohibited marijuana use and constructed  illegally on USFS lands within the permitted boundaries of the company’s  four Colorado resorts have been destroyed over the past several weeks._
_Vail Resorts works closely with the Forest Service each year to  eliminate these illegal structures, commonly referred to as ‘smoke  shacks’, as they are made aware of them. In the past year, mountain  operations teams and USFS officials have destroyed several structures at  its Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge and Keystone resorts. _
_“The safety of our guests and our employees is our highest  priority and we therefore take a zero tolerance approach to skiing or  riding under the influence,” said Blaise Carrig, president of Vail  Resorts’ Mountain Division.“We do not permit the consumption of  marijuana in or on any of our lifts, facilities or premises that we  control. In addition to destroying illegal structures where this kind of  illegal activity may be taking place, we are communicating the  legalities around marijuana use with our guests and the community  through signage, our websites, social media, and handing out  informational cards to our guests in the base areas. We want the public  to know that the consequences of being caught smoking marijuana on our  mountains are removal from the mountain and the suspension of skiing and  riding privileges.”_
_In spite of the passage of Amendment 64 last fall, public  consumption of marijuana continues to be illegal under Colorado law. In  addition, possession and consumption of marijuana continues to be  illegal under federal law. Vail Resorts’ four Colorado ski resorts –  Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge and Keystone – are all located on U.S.  Forest Service land, where possession and consumption of marijuana is  illegal. In addition, using any ski lift or ski slope or trail while  under the influence of drugs and alcohol is prohibited under the  Colorado Ski Safety Act._
_“Despite Colorado law, marijuana remains illegal on federal lands  period,” said Scott Fitzwilliams, forest supervisor for the White River  National Forest. “For the 22 ski areas in Colorado that operate on  national forest system lands, marijuana is still prohibited. Let me  remind everyone that you can be cited and fined for marijuana use and  possession on national forests. I will also add that it is against the  law for anyone to build any structures on national forest system lands  without a permit.”_
_Furthermore, there is “no smoking” of any kind (tobacco,  marijuana or e-cigarettes) permitted in any Vail Resorts owned  andoperated facilities, including restaurants, lodges and hotels, and  officials will continue to enforce that policy. Vail Resorts will work  with local law enforcement and the U.S. Forest Service to continue to  closely monitor any illegal activity within the permitted boundaries of  their resorts and will take immediate action against those who do not  comply with the law._
​


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Look at Portugal, where most common recreational drugs were decriminalized a decade ago. Since then, according to Forbes, "drug abuse is down by 50%".



I would imagine pretty much anything that is purchased with money is "down" by a substantial amount in Portugal over the last decade, not sure that's the best example. Especially expensive things not necessary for survival.   Other than Greece, it's the worst of the PIGS.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would imagine pretty much anything that is purchased with money is "down" by a substantial amount in Portugal over the last decade, not sure that's the best example. Especially expensive things not necessary for survival.   Other than Greece, it's the worst of the PIGS.



Netherlands a better example?  Cannabis use is nearly half that of the USA.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> So what's "normal" "market price"?



Couldn't tell ya for Colorado, but up here in Jackson its 100 bucks a quarter or 300 an ounce, with absolutely zero regard (in terms of pricing) for quality. Sometimes its the best stuff around, other times its shit, but its always priced the same. That being said, I think we tend towards the higher end, back East I was paying about 20% less give or take. These are black market prices in my neck of the woods. To be honest I don't mind paying the added amount for a couple reasons, I can afford it, and I'll gladly pay a bit more to support the cause and not have my name on a list.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Netherlands a better example?  Cannabis use is nearly half that of the USA.



On a percent basis you mean?

Hasnt the Netherlands open drug policy turned into a trainwreck though?  I thought they were actually looking into adding restrictions.  Banning tourists from the shops etc.... due to problems caused and all that.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 27, 2014)

I found a website that lists all the smokeshacks. Seems like all the Colorado resorts have at least a half dozen. That's kind of crazy how far the weed subculture extends. 


This is the coolest one I've seen yet, it's a treehouse! (At Breck as well)







But that one got blown up a few years ago as well


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2014)

Destroying a cabin in the middle of the woods where people are known to ski and hike seems stupid. It's shelter if anyone were to get stuck overnight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> On a percent basis you mean?
> 
> Hasnt the Netherlands open drug policy turned into a trainwreck though?  I thought they were actually looking into adding restrictions.  Banning tourists from the shops etc.... due to problems caused and all that.



Yes percentage.  The restrictions they have put in place are not on nationals.  The problems are with tourists acting like idiots and not being discrete.  Nothing has changed rules wise with residents.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2014)

Also they banned cubensis mushroom sales in head shops. You can still get the psychedelic truffles from what I hear.

That more you know.. is all I'm sayin.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 28, 2014)

In the long run weed is cheap where the laws are relaxed, Colorado seems to be having supply/demand issues currently, the market will in fact level out over time.

Round these parts you'd be a fool to pay over 200 an oz and even that's high.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2014)

snoseek said:


> In the long run weed is cheap where the laws are relaxed, Colorado seems to be having supply/demand issues currently, the market will in fact level out over time.
> 
> Round these parts you'd be a fool to pay over 200 an oz and even that's high.



Any anticipated issues with surrounding states? People coming in to buy only? Kind of reminds me of dry towns and wet towns. Doesn't stop the drinking... it just put the drinking in one area.

btw, as far as I'm concern, weed and alcohol are the same type of drug.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2014)

jack97 said:


> Any anticipated issues with surrounding states? People coming in to buy only? Kind of reminds me of dry towns and wet towns. Doesn't stop the drinking... it just put the drinking in one area.
> 
> btw, as far as I'm concern, weed and alcohol are the same type of drug.



Purchase limits for non-residents are part of the law to combat potential issues with that


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I found a website that lists all the smokeshacks. Seems like all the Colorado resorts have at least a half dozen. That's kind of crazy how far the weed subculture extends.
> 
> 
> This is the coolest one I've seen yet, it's a treehouse! (At Breck as well)
> ...



It must reek in there, haha


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2014)

My favorite shack is Mrs. Brown's Tea House at MJ. Much smaller than some of these shown.  But it is just so perfect. Even if I had a picture I'd hate to show it for fear of Insider Edition showing up.


----------



## marcski (Feb 28, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> My favorite shack is Mrs. Brown's Tea House at MJ. Much smaller than some of these shown.  But it is just so perfect. Even if I had a picture I'd hate to show it for fear of Insider Edition showing up.



And it is memorialized in a String Cheese song.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2014)

marcski said:


> And it is memorialized in a String Cheese song.



Is it really?!? That is awesome.  I don't know the song, does it really mention the shack, or is the shack named after the song?


----------



## skiur (Feb 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Press release
> _BROOMFIELD, Colo. – Feb. 26, 2014 – Vail Resorts and  the U.S. Forest Service (USFS) have confirmed that a number of  structures associated with prohibited marijuana use and constructed  illegally on USFS lands within the permitted boundaries of the company’s  four Colorado resorts have been destroyed over the past several weeks._
> _Vail Resorts works closely with the Forest Service each year to  eliminate these illegal structures, commonly referred to as ‘smoke  shacks’, as they are made aware of them. In the past year, mountain  operations teams and USFS officials have destroyed several structures at  its Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge and Keystone resorts. _
> _“The safety of our guests and our employees is our highest  priority and we therefore take a zero tolerance approach to skiing or  riding under the influence,” said Blaise Carrig, president of Vail  Resorts’ Mountain Division.“We do not permit the consumption of  marijuana in or on any of our lifts, facilities or premises that we  control. In addition to destroying illegal structures where this kind of  illegal activity may be taking place, we are communicating the  legalities around marijuana use with our guests and the community  through signage, our websites, social media, and handing out  informational cards to our guests in the base areas. We want the public  to know that the consequences of being caught smoking marijuana on our  mountains are removal from the mountain and the suspension of skiing and  riding privileges.”_
> ...




so do they not sell beer at any of there resort?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2014)

skiur said:


> so do they not sell beer at any of there resort?



It is legal to buy/drink beer there. All of the Vail resorts are located on federal forest lands. While pot may be legal in CO it is still illegal on federal land, and therefor illegal.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is legal to buy/drink beer there. All of the Vail resorts are located on federal forest lands. While pot may be legal in CO it is still illegal on federal land, and therefor illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



But, is it legal to drink and then ski? Or drink while skiing? I rode the Gondola at K earlier this season with a guy who had cans of beer in every pocket. He stunk like beer and cracked one open on the lift right next to my 11 year old son. He was bombed and it was only 10am. I have found more than a few unopened beers on trail too. 

Is that OK? I would rather the forest service go after clearly dangerous people like that than waste time (or get their jollies) blowing up smoke shacks.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> But, is it legal to drink and then ski? Or drink while skiing? I rode the Gondola at K earlier this season with a guy who had cans of beer in every pocket. He stunk like beer and cracked one open on the lift right next to my 11 year old son. He was bombed and it was only 10am. I have found more than a few unopened beers on trail too.
> 
> Is that OK? I would rather the forest service go after clearly dangerous people like that than waste time (or get their jollies) blowing up smoke shacks.



So are you arguing for mandatory SUI stops on trails? This is not a problem really.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> But, is it legal to drink and then ski? Or drink while skiing? I rode the Gondola at K earlier this season with a guy who had cans of beer in every pocket. He stunk like beer and cracked one open on the lift right next to my 11 year old son. He was bombed and it was only 10am. I have found more than a few unopened beers on trail too.
> 
> Is that OK? I would rather the forest service go after clearly dangerous people like that than waste time (or get their jollies) blowing up smoke shacks.



Not arguing with you there. I am against skiing under any influence at all. I have skied after a few beers at lunch and did not like the fealing at all. And this was only a few, not drunk.
I am more going off the legal aspect. DRINKING IS LEGAL, POT IS NOT. based on that aspect alone Vail can not "allow" it.

I am not against the action of smoking pot. I choose not to partake for several reasons, but dont hold this thought over others. I just cant stand listening to how it is "so natural"(unless you grew it yourself, there is most likely some gross shit in it that is jot natural) or how its compared to drinking.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> So are you arguing for mandatory SUI stops on trails? This is not a problem really.



No...just pointing out a somewhat obvious hypocrisy. They use deadly force on a shack but allow drunken sliding. All in the name of the law.

Real heroes.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL @ Vail saying e-cigarettes are also banned on their property.

There are pigs, and there's people who really really wished they were pigs.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Not arguing with you there. I am against skiing under any influence at all. I have skied after a few beers at lunch and did not like the fealing at all. And this was only a few, not drunk.
> I am more going off the legal aspect. DRINKING IS LEGAL, POT IS NOT. based on that aspect alone Vail can not "allow" it.
> 
> I am not against the action of smoking pot. I choose not to partake for several reasons, but dont hold this thought over others. I just cant stand listening to how it is "so natural"(unless you grew it yourself, there is most likely some gross shit in it that is jot natural) or how its compared to drinking.
> ...



Not arguing with you Matt, I totally understand your feelings. And you're right about the legal aspects. 

Just wish it was more even handed.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Just wish it was more even handed.



Well that's why you're a great moderator! :uzi: :argue::smash:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 28, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> LOL @ Vail saying e-cigarettes are also banned on their property.
> 
> There are pigs, and there's people who really really wished they were pigs.



Saw that. That's utterly ridiculous. I've seen that in places that straight up ban stuff without having a designated area for it have more problems combating said issue.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> No...just pointing out a somewhat obvious hypocrisy. They use deadly force on a shack but allow drunken sliding. All in the name of the law.
> 
> Real heroes.



Word, we are on the same page here.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Saw that. That's utterly ridiculous. I've seen that in places that straight up ban stuff without having a designated area for it have more problems combating said issue.



In Jackson a few years back they tried to ban smoking within 100 yards of a building. Anyone who has been in Jackson proper knows this basically eliminates smoking across the entire town. Local popo tried issuing citations for people smoking in their backyards and hell ensued.


----------



## skiur (Mar 2, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It is legal to buy/drink beer there. All of the Vail resorts are located on federal forest lands. While pot may be legal in CO it is still illegal on federal land, and therefor illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2




_In addition, using any ski lift or ski slope or trail while under the influence of drugs and alcohol is prohibited under the Colorado Ski Safety Act.
_


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2014)

skiur said:


> _In addition, *using any ski lift or ski slope or trail while under the influence of drugs and alcohol is prohibited under the Colorado Ski Safety Act.*
> _



Well *thank GOD for that law.  *

 If not for that law, people would ski and snowboard while under the influence of drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2014)

skiur said:


> _In addition, using any ski lift or ski slope or trail while under the influence of drugs and alcohol is prohibited under the Colorado Ski Safety Act.
> _



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2014)

breaking news....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> breaking news....



:roll:


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> breaking news....



Saw this on newschoolers.com's facebook page interesting how they are picking on Inside Edition.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 20, 2014)

The last time I was at breck was before this story aired. Went back today and saw this sign, which wasn't there last time


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 21, 2014)

Story just out about Forest Service conducting drug searches near Taos.  Former governor very upset called them "Jack Booted Thugs".  Certainly don't see where that fits into their job description.  Hope this crap gets squashed soon.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 28, 2014)

Heard from a guy on the keystone gondola last night that the forest service was waiting at the top of the eagle gondola at Vail with a drug sniffing dog to take a sniff at every skier/rider that got off the lift. If they found weed, instant $250 fine, misdemeanor and season pass suspension. 

Looked for this online and found this article http://www.vaildaily.com/news/10710937-113/forest-service-vail-enforcement

I would be a little annoyed, to say the least if I was at Vail. The last thing I expect while enjoying my free time skiing is to be hassled by law enforcement


----------



## Edd (Mar 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Heard from a guy on the keystone gondola last night that the forest service was waiting at the top of the eagle gondola at Vail with a drug sniffing dog to take a sniff at every skier/rider that got off the lift. If they found weed, instant $250 fine, misdemeanor and season pass suspension.
> 
> Looked for this online and found this article http://www.vaildaily.com/news/10710937-113/forest-service-vail-enforcement
> 
> I would be a little annoyed, to say the least if I was at Vail. The last thing I expect while enjoying my free time skiing is to be hassled by law enforcement



I'm curious if they differentiate between someone who just smoked on the gondi and someone who's simply carrying his legally purchased items and hasn't smoked at all. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 28, 2014)

I find it funny that Vail states they close on 4/20. Wonder if there will be any "random" drug searches then as well


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 28, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm curious if they differentiate between someone who just smoked on the gondi and someone who's simply carrying his legally purchased items and hasn't smoked at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



doubtful as you would be on federal land and subject to their authoritah

doesn't make the practice any less insane, however...our federal tax dollars at work


----------



## snoseek (Mar 28, 2014)

i'd like to see them try to do this at Kirkwood.


----------

